# Little question



## Math2010 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I finished a holly blank with CA. Before applying my decal paper on it, it fall from the table on a metal plate resulting in a little groove on it. If I apply my decal on it, do you think it will have bubbles or something like that. If yess, is there a way to "repair" it without restart the sanding and finishing process?

Thank you


----------



## BCnabe (Sep 19, 2017)

I would fill it with CA just in the dented area, sand it level or if you're good with a skew you could level it that way.

If you sand it level you will probably end up sanding through the CA near the repair so you will likely have to put a few coats over all of it to finish it properly.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Depending on the type of CA I have had some success filling the ding the lightly scraping the repair until it matches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

